# Calvados recommendations?



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

The best I've ever had was a Coeur de Lion from before I was born; are there any other private cellar makers you would point me in the direction of (and preferably under 200 dollars)? Wanted to get a bottle for Father's Day.

koji


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I picked up a bottle of 12 YO yesterday, and I think that it is excellent. I paid around $40 for the bottle. There are older versions available (15 YO, 20 YO, and Hors d'Age). The only one of these that I have seen is the 20 YO, which retails for around $140.


----------

